# Teaching English in Thailand



## Angelpie99

I was thinking seriously of spending a couple of years in Thailand and was going to get a TESOL certification to be able to teach English there. Nothing I read previously required a 4-year degree in addition to certification. Now I'm reading that you must have a bachelor's degree and TESOL certification to teach there. Has this changed? I'm very disappointed if it has.

Plus, I also hear that you are no longer allowed to work online in Thailand. I guess maybe they are tired of us Americans and trying to get us to stop coming. Teaching or writing online are the only two ways I would have to make income there, because my SS isn't sufficient for all my living expenses. 

Now I'm depressed and will probably end up in Mexico instead, which isn't where I want to go.


----------



## lenseandlife

*Hi*

HI,

Have you found a solution as yet?
\
Gracias


----------



## Angelpie99

lenseandlife said:


> HI,
> 
> Have you found a solution as yet?
> \
> Gracias


No. No one has answered and I have found no solution online. I did find a post somewhere else saying that someone was let go from one of the schools because they did not have a bachelor's degree, and had to hurriedly enroll in another course to keep their visa. I was hoping someone here would have further information, but perhaps no one here is teaching.


----------



## lenseandlife

Angelpie99 said:


> No. No one has answered and I have found no solution online. I did find a post somewhere else saying that someone was let go from one of the schools because they did not have a bachelor's degree, and had to hurriedly enroll in another course to keep their visa. I was hoping someone here would have further information, but perhaps no one here is teaching.


Its good idea would be to directly write an email to the schools and enquire. Alternatively , you can come to thailand (visa on arrival) and find out opportunities here. There are many folks who come here and find opportunities, and in between to maintain visa status , go for a day to cambodia or malaysia (cheap and easy)


----------



## Asian Spirit

*Options*

Angelpie99,

If cost of living on Social is a real concern, you might consider the Philippines instead.
The cost if living here in the Philippines (I think) is much lower overall. We have four young children we are raising and could if needed, live on just my social security. It would be tight but can be done.

You might try getting a job teaching online before making a move. Some online teaching positions are possible to find teaching those in Hong kong, Korea etc.

The cost of living in the Philippines can be lowered much further if you were to marry a local. Your then spouse can apply for permanent residency for you. Once granted, the visa cost for you to remain here is under $10us (Ten dollars) per year and you never have to leave to make a visa run. And we are still close enough to Thailand if you want to take trips over that way.



Best Of Luck

Jet Lag


----------



## Angelpie99

I've given up on Thailand or anywhere in SE Asia for the time being. It seems that it would be impossible for me to make a living there, and I have no desire to ever marry again, and would certainly not do so just to stay in a country. I'm looking at Mexico. It doesn't restrict working online like Thailand does and it's easier to get my SS money as long as I maintain my U.S. bank account.


----------



## lenseandlife

On the contrary its not quite difficult. Come for a travel and then plan it out.


----------



## bigt116

lenseandlife said:


> Its good idea would be to directly write an email to the schools and enquire. Alternatively , you can come to thailand *(visa on arrival)* and find out opportunities here. There are many folks who come here and find opportunities, and in between to maintain visa status , go for a day to cambodia or malaysia (cheap and easy)


The OP is American and not eligible for a visa on arrival - you mean a visa exempt entry.

As for teaching, to teach at a primary or secondary school you would ideally have a BEd , as that would be needed for the teaching licence, However, if you have just any old Bachelor's degree, you can get licence waivers, each valid for 2 years, (if you stay at the same school), and you normally get at least 2 of the waivers.


----------



## Nomad-wanna-be

On the "Teaching Thailand" website, I saw a rather-long list of teaching jobs, and not all the jobs require College degrees; Some even specified that a college degree is NOT required.

I would give the whole URL, but I'm new to this site, and my "post count" isn't yet high enough to permit me to include links in my posts.

I too, am looking for a good way to live in Thailand. I once considered Teaching, because I am good with linguistics, grammar, and I know how to explain things well. However, I am not good at classroom management (tasks such as managing childrens' behavior and disciplining them). Thus, I'd need a job where I can just focus on helping the students learn English, and not have to bog myself down with child-behavior-discipline issues, etc.


----------



## Asian Spirit

Nomad-wanna-be said:


> On the "Teaching Thailand" website, I saw a rather-long list of teaching jobs, and not all the jobs require College degrees; Some even specified that a college degree is NOT required.
> 
> I would give the whole URL, but I'm new to this site, and my "post count" isn't yet high enough to permit me to include links in my posts.
> 
> I too, am looking for a good way to live in Thailand. I once considered Teaching, because I am good with linguistics, grammar, and I know how to explain things well. However, I am not good at classroom management (tasks such as managing children's' behavior and disciplining them). Thus, I'd need a job where I can just focus on helping the students learn English, and not have to bog myself down with child-behavior-discipline issues, etc.


You might consider teaching online. Perhaps teaching Chinese college students via Skype. I understand the pay is pretty if the right job is found.

Be sure to not post unsolicited links on the site-even when you have the 5+ posts that are required as per the Forum Rules.
Best of luck on finding employment..


Jet Lag


----------



## Spleendingo

Hello. I am not currently living in Thailand, but plan on moving next year. I also did some research on the TESOL. Like everything else you read on the internet, it's best if you do some research beyond casual browsing to find what you want. 

I found a course that costs between 900 and 1200 USD which includes 4 weeks of TESOL training in Chiang Mai and requires no degree or previous teaching experience. Upon the completion of this course, they guarantee an intern teaching position for 3-4 months. Once you pass that period, you can find a number of teaching jobs anywhere in the Kingdom. 

Now I don't know the validity of this school but it was recommended from a legitimate website. This does not mean, of course, that it's actually true, and one should proceed with caution and LOTS of research. But I, personally, do not want to go there just to live cheap. That is a consideration for moving, but I think teaching would be such an awesome way to leave your positive mark on the country. 

I can't provide links due to my status in this forum but when I can I'd be interested to see what other members think (they know WAY more than I do).


----------



## tod-daniels

Teaching engrish here is NOT as a rule a high paying job. 

Unless you're working for a very well known international school you're not gonna pull more than 40K baht a month IF that.

There are just way to may young kids here who have degrees, teach engrish for 30K baht a month thinking they're living the dream..

Hawking engrish to the thaiz ain't all it's cracked up to be.. But I'll let you figure that out for yourself..

FWIW: if you get a TESOL, TEFL or any other certification BEFORE you come here it carries more weight than ones you get in thailand..


----------



## JackVo

Hi, Angle Pie
I believe I understand your circumstance because I have to deal with my Bachelor's degree. However, in the meantime, I am running A English Project for kids in Vietnam. Here , we have 2 different classes: 1 is for the students are not afford to the tuition fee so we pay 1.5 US for the volunteer for the fuel, and snack, 2 is for nomal students therefore we pay 3 US for the teacher for 1.5 hours. I also plan to run a homestay , which is near to our current class, i can offer free accommodation for who I apply to teach for our class. I have a desire to life our kids up, and the teacher is the Key to succeed so I will do anything I can to support our kids. 
If you need any questions, please don't hesitate to contact me. Thanks


----------



## Asian Spirit

Angelpie99 said:


> I was thinking seriously of spending a couple of years in Thailand and was going to get a TESOL certification to be able to teach English there. Nothing I read previously required a 4-year degree in addition to certification. Now I'm reading that you must have a bachelor's degree and TESOL certification to teach there. Has this changed? I'm very disappointed if it has.
> 
> Plus, I also hear that you are no longer allowed to work online in Thailand. I guess maybe they are tired of us Americans and trying to get us to stop coming. Teaching or writing online are the only two ways I would have to make income there, because my SS isn't sufficient for all my living expenses.
> 
> Now I'm depressed and will probably end up in Mexico instead, which isn't where I want to go.


There are many teaching positions available here in the Philippines and no TESOL needed if that would interest you. Also in Asia and has a lower cost of living than Thailand.
Only difficulties here is that the pay would problalby be around $800 to $900usd per month. Another issue is that schools "promise" to get you the needed working visa and many never do - putting you at risk for arrest and deportation. So you would need to be very sure they have that done prior to your first day of work.
Just food for thought.



Regards
Jet Lag


----------



## jenkinsc

I am a certified teacher in the US. Ignore that I am working in Thailand. I don't know how to change it. Sorry. I do not have a clean CBC with some arrests that are over 10 years old. From what I read I can not get a work visa because of that. Do you know if that is true? I read that maybe coming over and looking for work was a good idea, and I wouldn't be adverse to that, but not if I can't get a visa anyway. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Asian Spirit

jenkinsc said:


> I am a certified teacher in the US. Ignore that I am working in Thailand. I don't know how to change it. Sorry. I do not have a clean CBC with some arrests that are over 10 years old. From what I read I can not get a work visa because of that. Do you know if that is true? I read that maybe coming over and looking for work was a good idea, and I wouldn't be adverse to that, but not if I can't get a visa anyway. Thank you in advance!


I'm no expert but for as long as I've lived in the Philippines, I see that not much matters in any regard. Especially where the issues are old as you say.
It is the responsibility of the employer to get the work visa, not the employee. You can not get it yourself. So from my opinion, that works in your favor. Main problem in the Philippines is getting the school to actually get off their duff and get the visa. Many people do work without it but ya run the risk of getting caught and the immigration jail would be like h*ll on earth even compared to a dog kennel. So caution is advised.
Other employment could be working as a supervisor in a call center.


Jet Lag


----------



## jenkinsc

Thank you. I definitely want to teach. Do a lot of people just come and find work? I really want to do it legally.


----------



## Asian Spirit

jenkinsc said:


> Thank you. I definitely want to teach. Do a lot of people just come and find work? I really want to do it legally.


I'm not sure about legally but there are foreign citizens that do work here. Most come from Australia but there are others as well.

Other types of employment can include as stated before. Working in a call center. Also, there are some jobs in hotel/restaurant management. But again, it is super important that the employer get that working visa for you. Locals are a "I'll get even with you" kind of people. When working, the first time you get a local angry at you, they call the labor dept and immigration to try an get rid of you. So that visa is your insurance and your best friend.

Some find work and do okay. However, the Philippines is mainly a retirement destination and meaningful work is extremely hard to find.
Most important thing I think is that if you come to the Philippines; No matter what, leave yourself a financial way out.


Jet Lag


----------



## jenkinsc

It's a teaching job with a placement company. Thank you so much for your time! Us newbies really appreciate it.


----------



## Asian Spirit

jenkinsc said:


> It's a teaching job with a placement company. Thank you so much for your time! Us newbies really appreciate it.


Very welcome.. No placement companies here that I know of. If there are I'd stay away from them as it would likely be a rip-off.
You would need to do the leg work yourself and simply locate the schools. Best are the international schools and Korean schools in the Angeles City area and also Subic Bay. Both in Central Luzon.


----------

